# Masonic Playing Cards



## My Freemasonry (Dec 15, 2011)

Brother Yasha Beresiner has published an interesting paper on his website about the origin and different styles of Masonic tarot and playing cards. Yasha is a London dealer in antique cards, currency, maps and artwork. He is also a registered London Walks guide.

See it here: Masonic Playing Cards by Yasha Beresiner







More...


----------

